# ExoticAquaria.ca - Rare Fish Blog @ exoticaquaria.blogspot.com



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

I decided to post my blog on here. Hope you guys enjoy the contents!

As a hobbiest and a collector, its been a lot of fun travelling around the world, meeting new suppliers and importing never seen before fish back into Canada. It gives me great pleasure to actually hand pick my own fish for my own personal collection and to know exactly where they come from. I'll continue to update my blog and this thread for those who would like to follow my travels and my imports. There are also various pictures and videos from my fish excursions around the world located on my blog as well as my website. This includes visiting various breeders and suppliers in Asia and the USA.

Enjoy!!!

Mike

*Visit:*

*My Blog* Exotic Aquaria

*or *

*My Website* Exotic Aquaria | Your Premium Importer & Distributor of Exotic Tropical Fish


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

February 26, 2012 Import

*Myleus Schomburgkii *- Hardly seen around BC. Very rare and extremely nice silver dollars. Both varieties arrived - Wide & Thin Bar.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

I really like those altum angels.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought you were done importing till the snow went away 

I like the look of these guys! Best looking dollars i have seen in a while. What are their sizes at?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

The altums came in last yr from Taiwan. Very hardy and disease free captive breds. Was super easy to feed and acclimated very easily in our tap water. Ive never kept altums before and heard they were sensitive to keep but these guys made it seem easy!

AWW, When rare fish are available for import, im always up for the challenge! Doesnt matter the weather! It was actually snowing when i picked up this order from vyr on sunday afternoon!

I love the look of these guys as well. Im not really a silver dollar fan but these are something!!!

Widebar dollars are about 5 inch.

Thinbars are about 2 inch.

I might have some smaller widebars coming soon and never seen in bc, albino pacus!!! Stay tuned!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Special thanks to Joey from DIYFISHKEEPERS for helping me out with the new look for my website.

Exotic Aquaria -

Enjoy!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

looks good


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! I just put in the pics lol. Don't know much about websites etc. Good thing I had help!


----------



## alex (Aug 16, 2012)

hi mike im is alex some one tell me u have black arowana for sale im is looking for red or gold or black small or medium if u have can u call me 778 245 9777 or email me at [email protected] or give me your phone number i will call u thank


----------

